# To solve a dispute: What causes Ich?



## MissMod (Jan 24, 2008)

My husband and I were debating on what causes Ich. I don't have it in my tank so don't worry lol. But I would like a clear answer on what can cause it. I know that stress can be one thing, but is there anything else??
:fish:


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=16&cat=1791&articleid=2421


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, that pretty much covers it.
There are several different kinds of "ick," by the way, but the info on that linked page works fine enough for most of them.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stress, which causes the immune system to be weak thats when they become ill.


----------



## MissMod (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you!!! My husband kept saying that if the tank is clean and everything is in order that Ich would not appear that it doesn't happen because of stress. I told him not to scare the fish on purpose because they will get Ich (of course my husband totally disagreed) but at least now I can prove that yes stress is one factor that causes Ich.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My fish got ich when the temp. of the tank dropped. It seems to be a common trigger. I would not scare the fish on purpose because occasionally a spooked fish will bash his head on the lid and die.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Just thought I'd mention...

Ick is a parasite and is pretty much always living in your tank, just in a dormant stage. When a fish becomes stressed, ick will attack it and the parasites imbed themselves under the fish's skin. The white bumps, are just areas of irritation caused by the parasite.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

the ich parasite is in most tanks, it usually only affects the fish when they are weakened by an illness, injury or disease.....or if they become chilled of stressed.....not to worry, there's about 3.5 million ways to cure it. From meds to salt and temp raise.


----------

